# Amending Op Reports



## coderguy1939 (Aug 15, 2008)

I was told in a seminar that the original op report could not be amended after billing out procedures--that a separate addendum and/or letter would be needed after billing.   Anyone have any definitive information on this?  Thanks.


----------



## mbort (Aug 15, 2008)

I have heard and follow those same guidelines but I do not have any written guidelines to support it either. This could be facility policy/procedure related but if someone has something from CMS or other credible source it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 15, 2008)

I could locate this.  Any thoughts?

https://www.noridianmedicare.com/sh...ocumentation_Guidelines_-_Amended_Records.htm


----------



## coderguy1939 (Aug 15, 2008)

That certainly helps.  Thanks.


----------



## mbort (Aug 15, 2008)

perfect Rebecca!!  Thanks  (you are awesome with the CMS website..you must know it inside out!!)


----------



## dmaec (Aug 15, 2008)

mbort -I agree!  I almost post that very same thing about rebecca in a different post! 

rebecca -  how do you know your way around that site so well! Your links are always so helpful!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 18, 2008)

You guys are very kind.  I joined a practice (many years ago) that was fairly new (still employed there) and I had to get knee deep in understanding CMS guidelines and how to find them.  I must, also, give many, many thanks to previous mentors who took the time to give a hand.

Thank you again~


----------



## scgcpc2002 (Aug 21, 2008)

In our facility I query the MD with a letter and a copy of the eob and have him write a letter, sign it and the original goes on top of the op report along with my query.


----------

